# Swift ya ha cumplido los 1.000



## Tina.Irun

Hola José:
¿Qué pensar de un joven de unos veinte años interesado en: "_Botanics,_ _Literature, Music, Ornithology, Physics, Sociolinguistics, Swimming"_ y con alias "*swift*" http://66.102.9.132/search?q=cache:TQ7M1jeRwYsJ:es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swift+swift&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=14&gl=es&lr=lang_es|lang_fr?

Por si teníamos un infiltrado alienígena en el foro, he investigado y confirmo que José es humano y y ¡que le interesa todo lo que pone...y más!

Je te félicite pour tes 1000 posts, si mérités, et j'espère que tu resteras longtemps parmi nous, malgré tes nombreuses occupations. 

Un beso a un joven volcan costarriquense en plena ebullición:
http://66.102.9.132/search?q=cache:...s&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=es&lr=lang_es|lang_fr
Tina


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Un festival de respuestas acertadas, una explosión de simpatía.

*GRACIAS*

Un beso​


----------



## Gévy

Felicidades Swift, por tu ayuda, tu simpatía y tu *dedicación fenomenal* (otro más para tu colleción, jejeje...), ¡eres grande!

Tu tapes dans le mille toujours... enfin presque. 

C'est sympa d'être parmi nous, continue à écrire ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Namarne

*Muchas felicidades por esos primeros 1.000 posts, Swift. 

Eres de esas personas con las que siempre aprendes algo. 
Muchas gracias, 
N *
(Por cierto, me alegra saber de que a alguien más le gusta Yasmina Khadra, qué curioso.)


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Swift,

J'aime beaucoup te lire, car tes interventions sont toujours vivantes. Par ailleurs, je trouve que ton surnom te sied à merveille.

Yul


----------



## swift

Tina, Martine, Gévy, Namarne, Yul,

Je vous remercie de vos messages encourageants. Cela me fait un petit velours...

Tina, merci pour ta sympathie et ta gentillesse. C'est un très joli geste que d'avoir été la première à me féliciter.

Martine, merci de tolérer mes bêtises, tu m'as appris qu'il vaut mieux de ... ***

Gévy, merci pour ta "simpatía demencial"  et pour l'intérêt que tu me portes... Tu as raison, je suis presque toujours dans le mille ... Souvent je suis carrément à côté de la plaque...

Namarne, quelle surprise! Me da mucho gusto que también a ti te guste Yasmina Khadra...

Yul, merci. En effet, mon surnom me sied à merveille car je suis toujours "en las nubes" .


Bien à vous,


José.


*** (lisez "sur le forum", au lieu de "sur les blogs")


----------



## coquis14

Felicidades Swift , ¡no afloje que somos la nueva generación del WR!.

Saludos


----------



## Kerena

[Felicitaciones por estos 1000 posts, Swift. 

De verdad que te has ganado un lugar en nuestros foros. Cada una de tus intervenciones logra dejar huella por tu objetividad y carisma. Estoy de acuerdo con Coquis, con todo el respeto que me inspiran los veteranos, ¡vamos, adelante con la nueva generación que se abre paso en WR!


----------



## Alma Shofner

Felicidades por tus primeros 1000 posts Swift. Que les sigan muchos más. Tus aportaciones son siempre muy interesantes e inspiradoras.
Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Alma Shofner said:


> Felicidades por tus primeros 1000 posts Swift. Que les sigan muchos más. Tus aportaciones son siempre muy interesantes e inspiradoras.
> Saludos


 
Hola Swift:

Voy con "mi amiga del alma Alma" en esta. Muy interesantes y cuidadosos tus aportes. El número no representa en este caso lo juicioso que eres.

Saludos cordiales,

PU


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones por tus primeros 1000 posts y que sean muchos más!!!!*

*Veo que los jóvenes de hoy no están perdidos del todo, como dicen. Eso me pone muy contenta. *
*¡Gracias!*​ 
*Con mucho cariño,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## swift

Hola chicos y chicas:

Vaya sorpresa me han dado. Aunque estoy "oficialmente" de vacaciones, no podía dejar pasar la ocasión sin agradecerles por tomarse el tiempo de pasar por acá. Muchas gracias por esta muestra de aprecio.

Saludos cordiales,


J.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Félicitations pour ces contributions précises, attentives et pleines de sens.
Un abrazo
Jean-Pierre


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Swift,

 Attention  passer les 1000 premiers posts est un palier délicat à négocier. Car après ce palier, la forumite peut se déclarer. Il y a certains symptômes à surveiller pour éviter de contracter cette maladie :


le rire devient bizarre (cf. pathologie de type Gévy: « Jijiji »)
des phrases récurrentes surviennent (cf. forme mixte dite Martino-Gévystique : « au revoir ! » / « Bisous »)
une tendance à augmenter son nombre de posts de façon incontrôlée
Je ne saurais trop te conseiller de consulter si l'un ou l'autre (ou même les trois ! ) de ces symptômes survenaient dans les jours à venir... 

J'ai seulement lu quelques uns de tes posts car je reste muette en espagnol (n'est-ce pas Totor ?  ).
Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de te féliciter ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## swift

Oui, je connais bien ces pathologies, le "ji ji ji" Gévystique notamment (accompagné en général d'un ***). Mais je ne les ai pas développées jusqu'à présent ((je suis soulagé...)).

Par contre, il y en a une qui m'inquiète un peu: c'est l'augmentation de la transpiration des mains lorsqu'un nouveau fil est publié et que l'on ne pense qu'à y répondre avant tous les autres. Ce symptôme ne vient pas seul. Il est accompagné d'un fâcheux mal de tête, particulièrement lorsque Paquita ou quelqu'un d'autre a déjà répondu.

Et puis, il y a aussi cette tendance à se déchaîner le samedi après-midi...

Est-ce grave, docteur?


----------



## Gévy

Attention, le rire Gévystique, à savoir "ji, ji, ji" est communicatif, ce qui est parfait pour un forum linguistique où la communication, justement, est la base.

Du communicatif au contagieux, il n'y a qu'un pas, que je vous laisse franchir allègrement.

Le rire coquin, le mien = ji ji ji
le rire bête = ji-jan, ji-jan
Le rire cochon = jon-jon

On a beau faire et beau rire... je vous ai donc évité le pire ! 

Bisous/au revoir/bisettes... ahhhh, j'en perds mes adieux !

Gévy


----------



## swift

Tu as raison, Gévy. Le rire "ji ji ji" est toujours préférable à la manie d'embrasser.

Autant dire que tu es une "besucona" .


----------



## bb008

*Swift, felicidades por tus 1.000, ya decía yo que te conocía, pero cambiaste la imagen y no daba contigo, ya amigo, FELICIDADES Y QUE SEAN 1.000 POST, MAS.*

*Saludos.-*


----------



## knudder

0__o 
1000 posts... y sin off topic?

también veo gente con 10000 posts ò___O

cómo hacen?


----------



## swift

Hola BB:

Muchas gracias por tu encomio. Personas como tú me hacen sentir como una celebridad. La verdad es que no lo merezco.

Un beso,


J.


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> Le rire "ji ji ji" est toujours préférable à la manie d'embrasser.



Et quand on arrive en retard pour les félicitations, mais qu'on a vraiment, alors là, vraiment envie de témoigner le plus chaleureusement possible toute son admiration... est-ce encore permis (de t'envoyer des bises - cf supra) ?


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> Et quand on arrive en retard pour les félicitations, mais qu'on a vraiment, alors là, vraiment envie de témoigner le plus chaleureusement possible toute son admiration... est-ce encore permis ?


 
Tout à fait permis.

Merci Nanon.


José


----------



## Rayines

Aunque un poco tarde, ¡¡felicitaciones por los primeros 1000, swift!!


----------

